# Gunnel LED's



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

I am thinking about adding under gunnel LED lights. Has anyone heard of or had any experience with this company? 

http://www.floledlightingdesign.com/


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

College kid from the Naples area. Got my RGB's from him for my under gunnel. The strips, controller, and remote are all easily available on the net for cheaper. Have only had the boat for a week so I can't say anything for the Chinese parts' durability, but he did fill the controller unit with silicon to help with corrosion. The strips are all sealed and can be cut every three lights. I figure if any of the components go bad that they would be cheap to replace.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_hi?_encoding=UTF8&node=228013&field-brandtextbin=LEDwholesalers%20LED%20Strip%20Lights#

As you can see, the components are pretty cheap with the strips being the bulk of the cost.

They're cool though. I can have red for night vision, and then any variation of color thereafter (including kaleidescope and strobe).

If you order from China direct from alibaba you can get even cheaper prices (some have a min. of ten pieces per order) and supply your friends.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Go here under marine lighting, specifically the silicone LED strip lighting:

http://oznium.com


----------



## BryanFlores (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Just signed up for an account over here on Microskiff. I like the looks of this place! I would like to let everyone know that we offer a lifetime warranty on our LED strips and controllers. If they should ever fail we will replace them free of charge. That's why our prices are higher than some of the larger wholesalers. You can also expect very personal service and technical advice along with being able to call us 24/7.

Feel free to call me anytime at 239-682-7444

I'll make a formal introduction soon guys, but for now have a great weekend


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Welcome Bryan. I'll post some pics soon of my under gunnel RGB LED's at work.


----------



## BryanFlores (Jun 21, 2012)

That would be great! My favorite part of dealing with LED's is seeing completed projects ;D


----------



## BryanFlores (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

Here's our latest install!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tAQiUi7ZE0&feature=plcp


----------



## th33414 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just finished my install.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KqJsEnxOGw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

